# Halloween 2018



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Some photos of my 2018 yard display: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmvdQsQZ


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice setup. Liked the skeleton dog carrying someones bone it its mouth. That tombstone with the red glaring eyes shining into the fog is a pretty neat effect.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Greg G said:


> Nice setup. Liked the skeleton dog carrying someones bone it its mouth. That tombstone with the red glaring eyes shining into the fog is a pretty neat effect.


Thanks! The dog carrying the bone was my son's idea, and it worked well.

That particular tombstone was placed there solely to help camouflage the fog chiller, tbh.


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice set-up, Saruman! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

OnZProwl said:


> Nice set-up, Saruman! Keep up the great work!


Thanks!

Glad that, this year, I remembered to take the time that I needed for photos and video when the ToTs had slowed down towards the end of the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the mix of somewhat creepy with the charming, more kid-friendly inflatables.


----------

